# Three boilers, what to do when water logged?



## lue4440 (May 2, 2017)

I have three boilers I am given.

1. A bladder boiler's air side is water logged, what to do?

2. A compression boiler air side is water logged what to do?

3. A diaphragm boiler is water logged what to do?

For 1, 2, and 3 what would you associate A, B, C with?

A) Replace the tank
B) Bleed the air from the tank
C) Bleed water from the tank
D) Drain water from the tank

Doing an assignment, all help is appreciated!


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I know the answer to all three. You clearly do not.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rwh said:


> I know the answer to all three. You clearly do not.













Just {3}? I know the answers to all {4}.....



If you know the answer to {3}, then clearly you know the answer to all {4}.

Orig. poster doesn't have the foggiest idea what is going on......:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

lue4440 said:


> I have three boilers I am given.
> 
> 1. A bladder boiler's air side is water logged, what to do?
> 
> ...


I've got an assignment for you. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

lue4440 said:


> I have three boilers I am given.
> 
> 1. A bladder boiler's air side is water logged, what to do?
> 
> ...


Stick with forced air system 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

lue4440 said:


> I have three boilers I am given.
> 
> 1. A bladder boiler's air side is water logged, what to do?
> 
> ...


Same answer for all issues: make sure insurance is up to date and ask your electrician for a "favor".


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Same answer for all issues: make sure insurance is up to date and ask your electrician for a "favor".


Correct, my electrician has bailed me out on water logged boilers several times but they were 'favors'.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

a
c
d


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

jnohs said:


> a
> c
> d
> C/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

D
d
d


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just drain the water out and throw it into hi fire. That will dry it out then you don't need to worry about it being waterlogged.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys are brutal.

LOL


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

fixitright said:


> You guys are brutal.
> 
> LOL


I bet the OP will remain in 'junior member' status.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I'll be turning 63 next month, my bladder got waterlogged a few years ago.


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

mtfallsmikey said:


> I'll be turning 63 next month, my bladder got waterlogged a few years ago.



I'LL be turning 60 in 11 months. 
My Prostate is the size of a Cantaloupe !!
All night long, and
mornings are a real joy !!!!
You young guys laugh all you want,
"you're" day is coming !!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Coming up on 40. Two years ago I noticed a decline in performance and an increase in pain, has been progressing. Anymore when dealing with heavy or difficult machines or supplies my brain is my most valuable tool. Wish I listened to those who know years ago. But, young, dumb and full of *** disease.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Coming up on 40. Two years ago I noticed a decline in performance and an increase in pain, has been progressing. Anymore when dealing with heavy or difficult machines or supplies my brain is my most valuable tool. Wish I listened to those who know years ago. But, young, dumb and full of *** disease.


I turned 50 this year, my wife has noticed a decline in performance....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I turned 50 this year, my wife has noticed a decline in performance....


Call that red fortara number they advertise on the radio. It's a racket, but it works. $50 for the initial, then talk em down to quarter price. Only take on a Friday with nothing else to do the next couple of days. I'm serious, stuff works!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm 45, for the last couple years I've been having trouble reading game scores or anything written on the TV. 10 feet and closer my eyes are still perfect. Finally got my first pair of glasses two weeks ago, it's a whole new world.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Be wearing glasses since 9 yrs old and now I have to take them off to read..

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Call that red fortara number they advertise on the radio. It's a racket, but it works. $50 for the initial, then talk em down to quarter price. Only take on a Friday with nothing else to do the next couple of days. I'm serious, stuff works!


Never heard of it.


----------

